# Bad Sore throat and very pregnant



## dziejen (May 23, 2004)

I also posted this in Health and Healing but I am desperate for an answer and it's late at night so I am cross-posting here









It's the middle of the night here and I am up with such a bad sore throat. I am 39weeks pregnant (due Saturday) and I am looking for something, anything that will help. I've used slippery elm lozenges and attempted to gargle with salt water but I am not a good gargler and neither helped much. Any ideas? I am looking at cures online with Apple cider vinegar but not sure...UGH. I started out with cold symptoms on Friday and still have the runny nose and cough -- I've tried pulsatilla most of the day today and they seem to be getting a bit better -- but my throat is really unbearable.

Also, I feel like I need to call the doctor in the morning if I can't get any relief because I am miserable but what is the downside to using antibiotics this late or at all in pregnancy. I don't want to give birth this sick because I feel miserable. Thanks for listening!!


----------



## BeanyMama (Jul 25, 2006)

Ug. Hope you feel better soon. I would try cutting out dairy for a little while and eating a bunch of garlic (or take tabs) and fresh fruit. HTH.
And congratulations on baby!


----------



## Barcino (Aug 25, 2004)

I am so sorry! I would try to rest a lot, drink a ton of broth type stuff and take extra vit C. I would also call to see if there is anything you could do!
HUGS I hope it goes away soon!


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

Throat coat tea helps alot. Also, anytime you suspect an infection, you can eat raw garlic. My midwife suggested making toast w/ butter and spreading crushed raw garlic on it. It's actually really good (and HOT!) but it will clear out your sinuses and help fight any infection.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

I had a very sore throat and did take amoxicillin and felt better in a day. I was only 16 weeks, though, so I don't know if it is different if you are 39 weeks. My throat was so sore that I literally couldn't swallow my own spit, and I had little white spots all over my tonsils.


----------



## pdxmomazon (Oct 13, 2005)

My midwife made me a tincture with echinacea and clove oil. The clove oil did wonders to numb my throat.

I would personally take the antibiotics if I were that close to labor and needed them. I would rather boost up on probotics than try and deliver while feeling miserable! I know there are some antibiotics that are considered relatively safe in pregnancy.

Good luck!


----------



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

Im in the same boat but im 27 weeks pregnant. I went to a doctor a couple weeks ago and he said it was strep and gave me amox. My throat stopped hurting for a while and now it's back with a vengeance. Ive tried everything!!!


----------



## dziejen (May 23, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies! I actually did manage to get back to sleep after I posted and while it is still sore it is nowhere near as bad as it was in the middle of the night. I am seeing my midwife today so I will share your suggestions and see what we come up with. Thanks, mamas!


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pdxmomazon* 
My midwife made me a tincture with echinacea and clove oil. The clove oil did wonders to numb my throat.

I would personally take the antibiotics if I were that close to labor and needed them. I would rather boost up on probotics than try and deliver while feeling miserable! I know there are some antibiotics that are considered relatively safe in pregnancy.

Good luck!

Most sore throats are viral and antibiotics won't help them. The main exception is strep throat, which is what Galatea's sore throat sounds like, with the white spots and the inability to swallow.

Echinacea is safe during pregnancy and there is a good herbal tea, echinacea and elderberry. You can also take echinacea tincture and elderberry syrup (Sambucol.) Do you have a runny nose at all? Often post nasal drip can cause a sore throat.


----------



## Hesperia (Sep 3, 2007)

Raw garlic. Chew on cloves. Raw garlic.

I like to cut garlic into splinters and swollow it, but with a sore throat this might be out. You could use a garlic press and press it into a small glass of water and down it in one gulp.

I also found out something last night (tummy ache) that would be good for your immune system, make ginger tea but instead of grate it, use a garlic press. You get this lovely yellow liquid without any pulpy bits. I made some tea, but when I have a sore tummy hot liquids are hard to drink, so I pressed some into a small glass of water and drank it cold. Felt much better!

HTH


----------



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendy1221* 
Throat coat tea helps alot. Also, anytime you suspect an infection, you can eat raw garlic. My midwife suggested making toast w/ butter and spreading crushed raw garlic on it. It's actually really good (and HOT!) but it will clear out your sinuses and help fight any infection.

I considered throat coat tea but it says the plants in it are not recommended for pregnancy. Do you know anything about that..


----------



## dziejen (May 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendy1221* 
Most sore throats are viral and antibiotics won't help them. Do you have a runny nose at all? Often post nasal drip can cause a sore throat.


My midwife agreed that usually sore throats are viral. Yes, I have a runny nose and cough. The pulsatilla seemed to help that but now it's back







I have been sick so much this pregnancy!! UGH! Good thing it will be worth it in the end


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

If it's any help, your sickness now is going to protect your new little one- all those lovely antibodies running around in your bloodstream and breastmilk. I'd make a real effort to keep drinking, and to go read up on homoeopathic remedies- if pulsatilla is helping but not totally, I think you're on the right lines, wrong remedy.


----------



## dziejen (May 23, 2004)

Thanks, Flapjack. I agree that the remedy is not exactly what I need. My friend has a better book than I do so I will be calling on her wisdom







I am glad the baby is getting immunities -- lots of them for this little one!


----------

